# I'm a Newbie



## Camaro (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

I just joined, and I thought I pop in here and say hello! 

We just got a 6 week old kitten today named Jasmine. I look forward to talking to you all


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Will we get to see some pics of Jasmine?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yes, please post pictures! Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!


----------



## Camaro (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, I just posted a picture in the picture forum for you


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and cute lil kitty you have there too :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------

